# Vintage looking iron on vinyl



## 10tonvinyl (Jan 29, 2013)

Im looking for iron on vinyl that can replicate the vintage look of older worn tshirts (think old band tshirts ). Or is there a way to age iron on vinyl to get that kind of look.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Stahls has a vinyl called H2O that will give you that vintage distressed look: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/cad-cut-h2o-beta-innovation/t130230.html


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

I accidentally created a vintage look vinyl transfer once. I'll have to dig to see if I can find the pic of it. I pressed it once and then peeled it. Then I pressed it a second time and rather than use a teflon sheet, I used regular copy paper. Some of the vinyl stuck to the paper leaving me with a nice vintage look.

I think this was with the vinyl from Ryonet. Vyroll they called it. A very thin vinyl with a nice soft flexible feel to it.


----------



## 10tonvinyl (Jan 29, 2013)

thanks iben and splathead - the CCH20 looks really promising! thanks for pointing me towards this!


----------



## 10tonvinyl (Jan 29, 2013)

Any idea on what kind of press should be used with h20 vinyl?


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

Any heat press will do. The problem with the CCH20 was that it was hard to cut/weed and if I remember right it came out in different colors depending on what color fabric you were using. I liked the way it feels though.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

We have some of this and it is pretty easy to work with. We don't do the distressed with it though


----------



## elcielo (Jan 20, 2012)

Iben, I might try that someday. Thanks.


----------



## Jodiwill1 (Jan 11, 2013)

Super film has been changed and is no longer recommended for the distressed application. I noticed they removed the instructions so I sent an email and Nick from Stahls said it is no longer recommended for the distressed application. I am going to check to see if SPECTRA film can use this technique. If anyone find something can they please let me know too. Thanks.


----------



## 10tonvinyl (Jan 29, 2013)

this is good to know - hopefully someone can chime in with an altenative as once I have my designs in order which should be fairly soon I really want to get going with this!



Jodiwill1 said:


> Super film has been changed and is no longer recommended for the distressed application. I noticed they removed the instructions so I sent an email and Nick from Stahls said it is no longer recommended for the distressed application. I am going to check to see if SPECTRA film can use this technique. If anyone find something can they please let me know too. Thanks.


----------



## Jodiwill1 (Jan 11, 2013)

Ok I called imprintabels and they said some people have had luck with the spectra cut here's the link. http://www.imprintables.com/product/spectra-cut,228,64.htm
They said the couldn't tell me what colors that worked. But if your willing to play around you may have luck. I will post back if I find something that works. If anyone reading this knows of colors that work. Please post.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Jodiwill1 said:


> Ok I called imprintabels and they said some people have had luck with the spectra cut here's the link. Heat Transfer Vinyl
> They said the couldn't tell me what colors that worked. But if your willing to play around you may have luck. I will post back if I find something that works. If anyone reading this knows of colors that work. Please post.


I love this vinyl, and I know first hand it works because once I accidentally used kraft paper instead of a teflon sheet for the repress. It is a thicker vinyl though so that may change the dynamics.


----------



## Jodiwill1 (Jan 11, 2013)

Question for Splathead are you talking about the spectra cut?
Or Stahls siperfilm using the CCH20 method.
Stahls has changed there product and no longer supports the CCH20 method. If its the spectra cut what colors have you used for tis method
Here's the response from Stahls 
Thank you for your email. Superfilm no longer produces the H20 effect.
Due to a change in the adhesive layer of Super Film, the CCH2O effect can no longer be recommended as an optional application method. The performance of Super Film and the application has not been affected.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Jodiwill1 said:


> Question for Splathead are you talking about the spectra cut?


Yes. Can't remember which color. But all their colors behave similar. Meaning they are very sticky/gummy until cool. 

Order a couple of free samples from them. Try to get white, grey, or red.


----------



## 10tonvinyl (Jan 29, 2013)

Im bumping my thread from a few years back  I'm still interested if anyone can help with this _ it seemed there wasn't a definitive vinyl that could do the distressed look, has anything come onto the market since?
thanks


----------



## 10tonvinyl (Jan 29, 2013)

Nothing to recommend, Tis a shame for sure


----------



## marquezjc (Nov 16, 2016)

Been a while since this thread was updated. I'm looking for a vinyl that can give a faded/muted color effect that looks like what the CCH2O method did.... Anything out there that can offer that? Thanks


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

I believe the Super Film is still sold by Stahls they just don't advertise it anymore as a faded print method. You should ask Stahls to make sure or order a sample to test.


----------



## marquezjc (Nov 16, 2016)

splathead said:


> I believe the Super Film is still sold by Stahls they just don't advertise it anymore as a faded print method. You should ask Stahls to make sure or order a sample to test.


From what I've read they changed the adhesive on the Super Film which now prevents that method from working. Can't find any reference to it on their site. I've emailed so I'll follow up with whatever they say.


----------



## marquezjc (Nov 16, 2016)

Well they gave a short response of "Thank you for your inquiry. Unfortunately, we do not offer a product with that effect." If anyone knows of anything else please let me know. Thanks


----------



## AnthonyF (Nov 11, 2016)

If you're open to foil, the Siser adhesive with foil gives a distressed look, whether you want it or not! And there is quite a large variety of foils out there. You can't control the distressing, but it does give that look.


----------



## campuscotton (Jan 4, 2018)

lben said:


> I accidentally created a vintage look vinyl transfer once. I'll have to dig to see if I can find the pic of it. I pressed it once and then peeled it. Then I pressed it a second time and rather than use a teflon sheet, I used regular copy paper. Some of the vinyl stuck to the paper leaving me with a nice vintage look.
> 
> I think this was with the vinyl from Ryonet. Vyroll they called it. A very thin vinyl with a nice soft flexible feel to it.


Iben - have you been able to recreate this look since then?? This is exactly what we are looking to do in our shop but cannot locate that vyroll vinyl! Thanks in advance!


----------

